# Shimano spinning reels sticking



## Bleeding Minnow

I have a symetre that is in its 2nd season and a sahara that I recently purchased off of the marketplace that I believe to be in its 1st season. Both reels are doing the same thing that they are getting "sticky" and difficult to reel and it seems to be that when any water is introduced it gets bad. The symetre I noticed was bad fishing in the rain and the sahara recently was giving me problems fishing the river and I am sure it got a little wet. I've cleaned them to try and resolve the problem but it usually is only temporary (I am no expert in cleaning a reel though). Seems to me there should not be a need for a professional cleaning though this early in the life of the reels. I have read of similar problems on the interwebs and wondered if anybody here experienced the same and what they did to resolve. They are super smooth at times but it seems like if they get wet its a struggle.

Thanks!


----------



## All Eyes

One of my older green Symmetry's did that several years ago. It suddenly just became hard to reel. A guy from work told me to bring it to him. He brought it back to me the next day and it has worked great ever since. Nothing was broken on my reel but something moved out of alignment. My friend basically just took it apart and put it back together. Hopefully yours did the same thing. It's the only problem I've ever had with any of my Shimanos.


----------



## SConner

Get a high quality reel oil and put a drop on bearings. I am guessing water may have washed out some of the lubriction from the factory.


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Yeah mine get sticky after getting wet. A quick clean and lube should fix em right up!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Thanks everyone! I am on the verge of cleaning and selling and buying Pfluegers but I think I will follow that video that Tinknocker1 posted and see if that helps.


----------



## poncho 79

Sounds like either a ball bearing or the anti reverse bearing. The friction ring could be acting up if it's the rubber kind. But I doubt it this early


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

poncho 79 said:


> Sounds like either a ball bearing or the anti reverse bearing. The friction ring could be acting up if it's the rubber kind. But I doubt it this early


I read about a nylon washer that apparently is problematic. Not sure if this is part of the anti-reverse or really if there is anything to it as far as that being the problem. I think I will have time this evening or this weekend to take these apart and see what I can do. I only have the ardent reel cleaning kit so hopefully that oil will do the trick. I may buy a can of inox like the guy in the video is using if that is a better choice though.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Bleeding Minnow said:


> I read about a nylon washer that apparently is problematic. Not sure if this is part of the anti-reverse or really if there is anything to it as far as that being the problem. I think I will have time this evening or this weekend to take these apart and see what I can do. I only have the ardent reel cleaning kit so hopefully that oil will do the trick. I may buy a can of inox like the guy in the video is using if that is a better choice though.


Any sort of light oil should be fine. A light coating is all you need. The sprays are nice for getting into crevices etc. If you have some gun lube/cleaner those can do double duty as reel lube.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bleeding Minnow said:


> I read about a nylon washer that apparently is problematic. Not sure if this is part of the anti-reverse or really if there is anything to it as far as that being the problem. I think I will have time this evening or this weekend to take these apart and see what I can do. I only have the ardent reel cleaning kit so hopefully that oil will do the trick. I may buy a can of inox like the guy in the video is using if that is a better choice though.


I've read the same about the nylon washer getting wet an causing problems. It was on here but can't remember who posted it. Makes since nylon washer gets wet,expands,sticks. My symmetry does the same when wet. It's a real bummer because other then that. They are very tough reels!


----------



## Dovans

I've had this happen with my symetre, and I had it happen to Plufger..


----------



## leeabu

Bleeding Minnow said:


> I read about a nylon washer that apparently is problematic. Not sure if this is part of the anti-reverse or really if there is anything to it as far as that being the problem. I think I will have time this evening or this weekend to take these apart and see what I can do. I only have the ardent reel cleaning kit so hopefully that oil will do the trick. I may buy a can of inox like the guy in the video is using if that is a better choice though.


You would be MUCH better off using the ardent oil and staying away from the inox. Also be careful with the lube on the antireversing bearing. A little goes a long way. And I would not recommend putting any lubricant other than a product like Cal's drag grease on the drag washers.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. Got them both cleaned and lubed and feel pretty smooth now. Will give them a test this weekend. Was a little anxious when I put the symetre back together and I lost the anti reverse but I just put the AR sleeve back upside down.


----------



## Tinknocker1

hope it works out ok for you BM ....i just use WD-40 on the bearings and dab of hot sauce on the gears that's the best i found in colder weather which is the true test anything works in warmer weather .....


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

just thought i would report back that i had no problems at all with these 2 reels for the remainder of the season including a couple nights fishing in the rain. thanks again!


----------



## FishIgo

I had 2 Sedona's that had problems , sent them back to Shimano and they sent me 2 new reels . I was happy but they never did tell me what happened to them !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bleeding Minnow said:


> just thought i would report back that i had no problems at all with these 2 reels for the remainder of the season including a couple nights fishing in the rain. thanks again!


I also cleaned an lubed my symetre an no problems yet. Even accidently submerged the whole real at one time....


----------



## fvogel67

3-in-one oil works


----------



## RiparianRanger

Minnow - did you take yours somewhere to be cleaned or do it yourself?

I have an old Stradic that is sticking/binding for the first time in its life this season. I personally did a full clean and lube over the winter and didn't notice any visual issues when I had it open. The reel has not seen much use since (maybe out less than 10X this year). Never been dunked. I don't hear any metal on metal or grinding. Just when reeling slowly or stop-and-go when dragging a jig on the bottom, sometimes I have to exert a little more force than normal to turn the handle. If I'm employing a moderate to fast chuck-and-wind retrieve it works fine. Only ever an issue when "finesse" fishing. Thoughts?


----------



## All Eyes

RiparianRanger said:


> Minnow - did you take yours somewhere to be cleaned or do it yourself?
> 
> I have an old Stradic that is sticking/binding for the first time in its life this season. I personally did a full clean and lube over the winter and didn't notice any visual issues when I had it open. The reel has not seen much use since (maybe out less than 10X this year). Never been dunked. I don't hear any metal on metal or grinding. Just when reeling slowly or stop-and-go when dragging a jig on the bottom, sometimes I have to exert a little more force than normal to turn the handle. If I'm employing a moderate to fast chuck-and-wind retrieve it works fine. Only ever an issue when "finesse" fishing. Thoughts?


It sounds to me like the friction ring may be the culprit. They can become loose and bind on the retrieve. It's a very inexpensive part, (basically a rubberband).


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

RiparianRanger said:


> Minnow - did you take yours somewhere to be cleaned or do it yourself?
> 
> I have an old Stradic that is sticking/binding for the first time in its life this season. I personally did a full clean and lube over the winter and didn't notice any visual issues when I had it open. The reel has not seen much use since (maybe out less than 10X this year). Never been dunked. I don't hear any metal on metal or grinding. Just when reeling slowly or stop-and-go when dragging a jig on the bottom, sometimes I have to exert a little more force than normal to turn the handle. If I'm employing a moderate to fast chuck-and-wind retrieve it works fine. Only ever an issue when "finesse" fishing. Thoughts?


i clean/lube them myself pretty much following the video tinknocker posted above with the exception that I have the ardent cleaning kit so i use that. i find i have to clean/lube my shimanos almost every time i fish in the rain.


----------

